# Nikon D100 Problem oder auch nicht?



## rflx (21. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Nikon D100..

Meine D100 hat eine Auslöseverzögerung ( ca. 0.8 - 1.2 sec.) kennt jemand die Ursache?

- Und was kann man dagegen tun?

Gruss rflx


----------



## Leola13 (22. September 2005)

Hai,

wie hast du das gemessen ?   



> Eine Vorraussetzung für gute Schnappschüsse ist eine kurze Einschalt- bzw. Bereitschaftszeit. Die D100 ist innerhalb von ca. 1,6 Sekunden betriebsbereit; der Wert kann, je nach verwendeter Speicherkarte, unterschiedlich lang/kurz ausfallen. Auch die Auslöseverzögerung fällt angenehm kurz aus: Sie beträgt gerade mal 0,1 Sekunden. Rechnet man die Fokussierzeit von durchschnittlich 0,5 Sekunden dazu, kommt man auf eine gesamte Verzögerung von 0,6 Sekunden.



nachzulesen bei digitalkamera.de 

Also stimmt das so halbwegs, ist nicht zu ändern und normal.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## rflx (22. September 2005)

Danke Stefan

Ist irgendwie ein Zeitgefühl  ..

Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das da etwas klemmt .. :/ wieviel würde es ca. kosten, es in reparatur zu geben? (Kein Garantiefall)

Gruss rflx


----------

